# This Website Rocks- Thank You Snowblower Community



## jenkinsm2 (Dec 7, 2014)

After watching 20+ youtube clips (I think I owe Donyboy73 a beer), reading the craftsman manual 4 times, new carb, spark plug, seals, flywheel key, torque wrench, and most importantly the patience and time of the fine people on this site....

My father and I have a working craftsman snowblower. This is very significant as my father has heart issues and I have heard of too many people having health issues shoveling snow and I cannot get to his place after a storm easily.

Special thanks to all the senior members who helped out, you literally educated a millennial on small engine repair, something the internet says is impossible. 

Everything appears to run well, the final test is an actual snowstorm.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Congratulations on getting the snow blower working. Your perseverance, willingness to learn and bonding time with your father are the real reward. Us older guys need all the help we can get and your father has a "good son" to help him.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats! 

+1 on this forum! Great bunch of like-minded people who approach maintaining our equipment as a hobby...rather than a chore!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

classiccat said:


> Congrats!
> 
> +1 on this forum! Great bunch of like-minded people who approach maintaining our equipment as a hobby...rather than a chore!


Excellent point Classiccat. Last Saturday we got 4" +/- of nice fluffy snow. I observed a couple of my neighbors blowing snow with machines that:

Ran like chit (need carb work, as they would do the classic rev up and down)
Did not throw as far as they should (in my opinion)
Went to fast and did more plowing than blowing

And I think you hit the nail on the head, to them snow removal is a chore, and is not very high on their priority list.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MAZEL TOV there.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Good to hear you have a good, working blower. I've rebuilt and sold a lot of older Craftsman's and if you have the right ones IMO they'll hold their own or beat a great number of the alternatives out there.


----------

